# CEO of DTV's e-mail



## ItsMeJTO (Dec 22, 2006)

Does anyone have the current e-mail for DTV's CEO please.

I've had it up to my ears with this latest firmware screwing my receiver up big time.


I've made 4 calls to tech support over a 5 day period and was eventually offered a replacement HDDVR that they want to charge me a leasing fee for, demand another two years of service "or else" and also charge me shipping fees.

I joined DTV in 1995 and have had nothing but bad dealings with technical problems one after another, including the card killing episodes of years gone by.

I don't care if it is" our policiy" because the policy is not flexible enough to deal with every contingency, so quit reading from the chart on the wall every time I ask a question and help me out here.

They have a way of making you feel it's your problem when they screw up.

Well this time they just are not going to get away with it.


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

What exactly are you expriencing with the R1x box at the moment?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks like you may have to wait awhile. They haven't had a CEO in three months,is that when your problem stated?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=165833

Hit the red button - when the TV screen says hello from the remote press 02468 and it will reload the current software , Then see if your problem clears.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

It sounds like your receiver is owned? If you have the Protection Plan, they will (hopefully) replace an owned receiver with another owned one. Otherwise without the PP, it is replaced with a leased box with a 2 year commitment. As for the leasing fee you were talking about, it is the same amount as the "mirroring fee" that the owned receivers had. So that shouldn't effect your monthly bill at all.

J


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> It sounds like your receiver is owned? If you have the Protection Plan, they will (hopefully) replace an owned receiver with another owned one. Otherwise without the PP, it is replaced with a leased box with a 2 year commitment. As for the leasing fee you were talking about, it is the same amount as the "mirroring fee" that the owned receivers had. So that shouldn't effect your monthly bill at all.
> 
> J


Sorry, but you're in error...

*Defective Receiver Replacement with No Protection Plan*

*Owned:* Replacement is leased / *New* commitment / Cost of Shipping
*Leased:* Replacement is leased / *No *commitment / Cost of Shipping

*Defective Receiver Replacement with Protection Plan*

*Owned:* Replacement is owned / *No* commitment / No Cost
*Leased:* Replacement is leased / *No* commitment / No Cost

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

To the OP,

You can try sending an e-mail to Ellen Filipiak <[email protected]>. She is the VP of Customer Service. Her office is pretty good in getting back to you and working to resolve your issues. Before you send off the e-mail, check my spelling of her name as I always screw it up.

- Merg


----------



## ItsMeJTO (Dec 22, 2006)

DTV is totally missing my point of this.
I blame the latest upgraded firmware for these my problems, not my owned hardware failure.
I was watching the TV when the firmware was sent at 04:29am and after it rebooted it never ran smoothly again.
The hard drive is constantly being accessed to the point where the cpu can't keep up the video and audio throughput when recording/playing/anything causing huge delays in fast or skip functions, audio dropoout when watching recordings etc etc etc, the list is endless.
I even replaced the h/d to make sure it wasn't just old age caused it to crap out at the same time the upgrade came down, it didn't do anything for it at all.
I spent several hours for 3 calls on the phone with tech's clutching at straws like, disable scrolling, disable this and that in the setup, some of which did make minor improvements.
But it's running like a tortoise compared to what it did before the upgrade, not that it was any speed demon then, but at least it worked.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Sorry, but you're in error...
> 
> *Defective Receiver Replacement with No Protection Plan*
> 
> ...


That's what I said...with PP it is replaced with an owned box....without PP it is replaced with a leased box and 24 month commitment...

J


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

We still haven't read exactly WHAT model receiver it is! WHAT IS IT???


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> That's what I said...with PP it is replaced with an owned box....without PP it is replaced with a leased box and 24 month commitment...
> 
> J


Sorry I didn't realize you were specifically referring to owned boxes. I thought you were just making an overall generalization.

- Merg


----------

